# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  بهم ریختگی متن فارسی و انگلیسی در کریستال ریپورت

## resident

سلام.

بهم ریختگی متن فارسی و انگلیسی در کریستال ریپورت رو چه جور میشه حل کرد؟
خیلی دنبالش گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم

ممنون میشم هر جه سریعتر راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## Tasiyan

اينو نگاه كن 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=155983
شايد حل شد
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## resident

> اينو نگاه كن 
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=155983
> شايد حل شد


saddad جان ممنون از راهنماییت . اما حل نشد. 
مشکل من اینه که اگه تو متنم کلمات فرسی و انگلیسی (با هم)  داشته باشم ، در preview بهم ریخته نشون میده . یعنی جای کلمات رو عوض می کنه مثلا اگه متنم *"نرم افزار CRM "* باشه *"CRM نرم افزار "* نشون میده

----------


## sarasara

توی Format Object گزینه right to left رو انتخاب کن در این حالت ممکنه در حالت نمایش فونتها به هم ریخته باشه ولی در پرینت درست نشون داده می شه!

----------

